# The New Kings...



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

One of these faces is familiar 



> The "Big Nasty," Kings fans might remember.
> 
> A thick-bodied banger with a good touch, a big grin and a lot of championship pedigree lately, Corliss Williamson again is a member of the Kings.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Analyzing the deal: Martin McNeal's take on the trade 



> Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie always has said if he decided to trade an All-Star, he likely only would do so to receive another All-Star, preferably a younger one.
> 
> So much for that credo.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ailene Voisin: Not a spur of moment to trade Webber


> Of all his moves these past several years, this was the most improbable, what many have said was impossible, and what will surely be the most controversial. And while Geoff Petrie will say that the opportunity for the Kings to become moderately younger, deeper and more committed to defense presented itself only in the final, frenzied hours before the deadline, in reality, trading Chris Webber was a year-long plot.
> 
> Reduce the risk of another crippling injury.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Webber's gone 



> DALLAS - "We've come full circle."
> 
> That was the response of 1995 Kings first-round draft choice Corliss Williamson upon learning he had been traded back to Sacramento with Philadelphia 76ers forwards Kenny Thomas and Brian Skinner for five-time All-Star forward Chris Webber, swingman Matt Barnes and forward Michael Bradley.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Geoff Petrie Quotes-Webber Trade 



> “I think we can still have a very good basketball team the remainder of the season. It is going to be a challenge with the amount of change we’ve made now, even going back to the acquisition of Cuttino, because I’m trying to blend in even more new faces with 29 games to go. I have a lot of confidence in our remaining nucleus and hopefully Peja will be back to normal by the end of the week—with Mike, Brad, and Cuttino and Darius coming off the bench, we still have a lot of firepower. *I think we’re going to be fine offensively. Regardless of what anybody says, you or me, it’s what shows up on the court. So we’ll see what happens.*”


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings add depth 



> *Sixers send three to Kings for Webber, others*
> 
> The Sacramento Kings traded Chris Webber to the Philadelphia 76ers late Wednesday night, parting ways with the cornerstone of their renaissance in a six-player deal that dramatically reshaped both teams.
> 
> The Kings have the NBA's seventh-best record at 34-20, and the deal is a risky move by Petrie, who had never made a significant in-season trade before this season. He has made two in recent weeks: The Kings acquired Cuttino Mobley from Orlando for Doug Christie last month.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings' Petrie taking a big chance by Marc Stein 



> It's not just a blockbuster trade. This one ranks as new-millennium NBA history.
> 
> Reason being:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I accept the deal for now... Not happily... But Petrie hasn't let us down before... Peja better get his *** in gear...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

OT: How did anyone ever think that this was a good idea for a uniform:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

We Three Kings: The newest members of the Sacramento Kings are happy to be in purple


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome, neighbors! Now, get in and rebound 



> The three newest Kings are just getting used to the area, but they're already earning a home in fans' hearts.
> 
> They all took cabs to their first Kings home game, two of them not knowing Capitol Mall from Interstate 5.
> 
> ...


----------

